# Ped Pet Section which open???



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just had my schedule for my first show in 2010 (Feb) and not sure which section I need to enter Stan in to

He is a red tabby and white shorthair so should he go into 
1) Tabby Cat of any pattern with or without white
2) Red or any Tortoishell Cat with or without white

Or cna he be netered in either of these?

Any advice would be so apprecaited!
Thanks
Allison


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I would guess at the red/tortie with/without white........seeing as red selfs and red tabbies look the same to the naked eye.

I believe in the HP/Ped pet section all cats (over 6mths old) have to be neutered to take part.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Allison

He should be in the red or tortie and white class I am pretty sure although Carol will confirm. I believe all ginger tabbies (moggies)/ red tabbies (ped pets) go in the 'red' or 'ginger' classes 

Sarah


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Many thanks guys, I will wait for final confirmation from Carol. Stan is neutered so no probs there. Feb just seems os far away can't wait as I really enjoyed the Cheshire and I'm now fully hooked on showing!!! lol Have the whole year planned out and ultimate goal is the Supreme next year, well you have to dream big!!!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If you need definitive confirmation, I would email the GCCF direct and ask them. They are usually quite good at emailing back in answer to queries.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI sorry one more questions 

The max number of misc classes you can enter is 6 is this right? I'm sure I've seen this on other show scedules but on this can't find it anywhere but I'm assuming its a gccf rule?

I only entered the normal 3 on last show but have realised that if I'm gonna be up at crack or dawn etc may as well enter as many as possible!!! lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

all shows are different. some of the breed shows i've seen says you can enter a max of 10 :eek6: and remember you have to pay for the extra classes, and only enter them if you think your cat will be ok going in and out the pen more often.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> If you need definitive confirmation, I would email the GCCF direct and ask them. They are usually quite good at emailing back in answer to queries.


For a Ped Pet query I'd go to Lesley Schwed (assistant show manager of the Cov & Leic show) who is the HHP guru and the person responsible for overseeing all the title claims etc and any complaints about cats in wrong classes etc :thumbsup: She is the fount of all HHP and Ped Pet knowledge and more likely to give a definitive answer in this case than the Office Staff?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't tell me, tell the OP   I would have thought GCCF class definition, and they appear to be standard across all shows - GCCF office should know   but hey what do I know


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Don't tell me, tell the OP   I would have thought GCCF class definition, and they appear to be standard across all shows - GCCF office should know   but hey what do I know


I am telling OP 

Yes they *should* know but the class definitions are still being tweaked and finalised as the section is still in its infancy and Lesley is really the driving force and knows the best about it :thumbsup:

I'm nearly 100% sure but things change so much and I haven't judged any HHPs/Ped Pets for a couple of months so things may have changed again.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Soupie said:


> I am telling OP


Ahhh, you quoted me, that usually means you are addressing that person.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Ahhh, you quoted me, that usually means you are addressing that person.


I quoted you because I was discussing a point you made


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: Glad we cleared that up


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

I've just emailed Lesley so hoepfully will get my answers
Thanks
Allison will let you know what she says:thumbsup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, bit late on this one, but definitley Red/Tortie class, in the HP section tabby has always, and still does, EXCLUDE red/ginger tabbies.

Carol


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Carol
haven't heard back from show manager yet so will fill in over weekend now I'm sure.
Allison


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Have been away ,so just caught up ,but Soups and Carol are right ,pop in the red class and neutered by 6 months .
Good luck and have a good day 
Lesley


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

ah thought so - good luck Allison for his first adult show


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your help, why oh why does Feb sound so far away!!!:sad:

Thinnk I might give the boys a bath anyway fro xmas, don't want then to have a big shock come Feb when they haven't had one for 3 months!!!

I'm gonna try and get someone to come along with me this time though as it was such hard work carrying all the bits (and cats of course) and then flitting back and forth from one to another making sure they were happy!

Just wish my little lad was a year or two older but at just turned six he would be more of a hindrance!! Bless him. Can't wait for the show in Preston in march though when he can come along and see his boys!!!


----------

